# GORGEOUS! Wow... Crossville, TN!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Duke is a beautiful 4-5yr old male golden retriever. Duke loves attention and is very affectionate. He has lots of energy and needs some leash training. We are currently working on the basic commands, such as "sit" and are seeing great progress! Duke needs someone who can devote some time on developing these skills. He is a wonderful dog and would make a great companion! Stop by the shelter & see him today!!! My Contact InfoCumberland County Animal Shelter 
Crossville, TN 
931-484-8525


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Did you email the GR Rescues?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, not for any of them. Trazodone was kicking my butt, and I could barely sit up to do the postings.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to these rescues:

Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue
Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue
Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Tennessee Valley GR Rescue (TVGRR)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

YOU ARE an ANGEL!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a MTGRR volunteer! I'll contact our folks. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The shelter says they have tentative plans to transport him to an adoption in NJ on Wednesday. But someone should check back on Thursday to see if he did go.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Is someone from the rescue contacting to verify (mylissk?)?
he sure is pretty and I'm sure will find a good home.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I talked to our folks, and they're on the case! If the transport to NJ falls through, he'll come through MTGRR or be adopted directly from the shelter by one of our families. They're waiting to hear tomorrow, but no worries: he's safe no matter what!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys (gals, sorry) ROCK! 

SJ


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GGGRRReat news!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I also got this reply from TVGRR for Duke:
_Melissa ...i called the shelter yesterday and asked about Duke. They say he MAY have rescue lined up in Jersey? but are not sure yet. There is another young golden male there that I would like to get. ( both- if Duke does not go north). I gave the shelter my e-mail and phone number. Let me know if you find out about Duke though...
*Kimberly Badeaux*
*TVGRR Intake *
*TVGRR Applications*
*www.tvgrr.com*


_


----------

